# Browser source not working.



## lt_welsh (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi. I recently got OBS and I decided to try and set up a discord chat overlay using the browser source. Upon trying to add a browser source, the entered url does not load. I have tried different urls but the browser source plugin does not seem to be working. Is it something I am doing or is it the software? I would greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## DrDoom42 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm having the same problem. I recently installed windows 10 on an older machine so I can use it for live streaming my bird cam.  I'm trying to add the weather as a browser source ( https://swo.yaranaika.xyz ).  For some reason OBS browser source is not displaying the http.


----------



## DrDoom42 (Jan 28, 2021)

lt_welsh said:


> Hi. I recently got OBS and I decided to try and set up a discord chat overlay using the browser source. Upon trying to add a browser source, the entered url does not load. I have tried different urls but the browser source plugin does not seem to be working. Is it something I am doing or is it the software? I would greatly appreciate any help.


Here is the fix.  go into settings, advanced, scroll to bottom, then uncheck enable browser source hardware acceleration in sources.


----------



## lt_welsh (Jan 29, 2021)

DrDoom42 said:


> Here is the fix.  go into settings, advanced, scroll to bottom, then uncheck enable browser source hardware acceleration in sources.


Thanks, all working now.


----------



## mkcsno (Jul 11, 2021)

me too i cant access this site http://167.99.48.34/


----------



## tiyowprasetyo (Jul 12, 2021)

Inside the Advanced Setting, the option was checked
I unchecked it. Restart OBS. Not showing browser source.
I checked it again. Restart OBS. Still not working.
Should I reinstall OBS?


----------



## tiyowprasetyo (Jul 12, 2021)

tiyowprasetyo said:


> Inside the Advanced Setting, the option was checked
> I unchecked it. Restart OBS. Not showing browser source.
> I checked it again. Restart OBS. Still not working.
> Should I reinstall OBS?



Btw I tried to update OBS but it's already the latest version..


----------



## nobodyarii (Sep 11, 2021)

tiyowprasetyo said:


> Btw I tried to update OBS but it's already the latest version..


i'm having the same problem


----------



## Ch3rokeebill (Sep 12, 2021)

Same problem sources are not visible but sounds are coming through.
- I unchecked Hardware acceleration
- I reinstalled OBS from scratch
nothing worked 
please help


----------



## Keypow79 (Oct 1, 2021)

Someone find a solucition? I still have the same problem, no one browser link work in my streamlabsOBS or OBSstudio.
I can hear the sounds, but the messeges and giff do not appear in my screen


----------



## Ch3rokeebill (Oct 1, 2021)

**UPDATE FOR A POSSIBLE SOLUTION**
I fixed this issue by deleting all my scenes and sources and did them from scratch. There must me a source error or interfering with SE browser sources.
Take a screen shot and delete all your sources and create them again this might solve it and it worked for me.
Good luck


----------



## Jackattack (Dec 22, 2021)

Well I did both of your ideas, still didn't work!!!!!


----------



## KameoNi (Jan 8, 2022)

DrDoom42 said:


> Here is the fix.  go into settings, advanced, scroll to bottom, then uncheck enable browser source hardware acceleration in sources.


BRO THANK YOU SM MAN
i've been triyng to fix this for like a day now. u helped me alot, thanks ^^


----------



## Xcelseeor (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm having this problem tried the fixes above and nothing. Super frustrating and I only want a Soundcloud playlist for my break and starting soon was working fine 2days ago


----------



## crisvsv (Feb 24, 2022)

DrDoom42 said:


> Here is the fix.  go into settings, advanced, scroll to bottom, then uncheck enable browser source hardware acceleration in sources.


This works man, but why would they do that. i used older OBS and I updated now. Must be NVENC related. On my old OBS I could have that option ticked and worked fine.


----------



## mbw66 (Apr 28, 2022)

My controller overlay, which is a web link, using browser source, shows in OBS, but not in my Madden 22 live gaming window, you name it, I've tried it, problem isn't unique to OBS, same for other deskstop streaming platforms


----------



## KIMBRENDA (Aug 15, 2022)

I finally found the solution. go to settings, click advanced on the sources section uncheck browser source hardware acceleration then restart obs


----------



## awohsen (Oct 24, 2022)

I found a solution for my case:
1. If you have latest OBS version installed,
2. If you unchecked Hardware acceleration and the browser still not showing up

Try installing these and perhaps like my case it would do the job for you: 
*• node-v16.14*
*• NET.Desktop.Runtime.6.0*

_(* I don't exactly know which one fixed it)_


----------



## Leebunker321 (Dec 3, 2022)

none of the above has worked for me i can’t redo obs i’ve 2100 scenes all with multiple browsers i really need a fix


----------



## Leebunker321 (Dec 3, 2022)

lt_welsh said:


> Thanks, all working now.


if only that was the fix


----------

